# **** problem



## mestrelec (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a **** getting into my dog food i set a trap out but i have not got him what should i use for bait


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

dog food, if he likes dog food, let him try and eat dog food!

Remove all the dog food and leave either a live trap there with some dog food in the back. Or if you have any 160 or 220 connibears make a cubby or bucket set and throw some dog food in the back and a few on a trail in.

If you have foot holds, place a foot hold in front of the dog dish, and throw some dog food in the bowl.

Keep the dog tied up or in the house! I'd just do this during the night then spring the traps during the day.

xdeano


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

Get a cage trap and throw a honey bun in it.You will have him on the first visit.


----------



## mestrelec (Apr 28, 2009)

Ya I want him alive for training my hounds. I tried putting dog food, marshmallows, and tuna and he is still not came in to any of it.


----------



## mestrelec (Apr 28, 2009)

i got him i named him "grumpy" he is huge.


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

What bait?


----------



## mestrelec (Apr 28, 2009)

Dog food. That is what he was eating so i put it in and got him


----------

